# New site ideas



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm putting together a site which will have imformation on how care for guinea pigs.

I'd like ideas on what to include from guinea pig owners and those with no idea about guinea pigs as offen pet shops will sell to paople who have no idea.

Are main aim is to imform people how to care for them.


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey there, I'm a fellow cavy lover, I'd start by telling people how you care for your pigs as that would probably be quite imformative for them. Include their diet and the important things like they need a constant supply of hay and fresh water everyday, fresh veggies etc

A good thing to point out to people is that they should not be housed with rabbits as most people don't know this, explain the reasons why it's detrimental to the piggies health.

You could explain how much cage space you need for 2 piggies and of course tell people that it's best to get pairs of piggies rather than just one - as we know too well pet shops won't stress this point to many people

You should also tell people about the importance of clipping piggies nails and bathing them to keep them clean. A bath every 6-8 weeks will more than suffice to keep the pig clean although if it's a longer haired variety like my Peruvian George then it may need bathed more regularly, theres a really good guide here on bathing Super Pigs - Bathing, it's mines but feel free to pinch it for your site if you like it 

Hope some of this helps you, looking forward to seeing your site


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you, thats very nice of u. If u want to have a look at it so far it is


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

great site design, looking forward to seeing what you do with it


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

another question how do u set up signture bit?


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

go to "edit profile" in the top nav bar, from there on the left hand column you'll see things like "edit details" avatar and signature, click on signature and a box will come up where you can put your signature in - click preview to see what it'll look like or submit to set it as your signature


----------

